# How to factory reset please help



## CassandraHill (Sep 12, 2015)

I am a college student and I recently bought an Acer Aspire R11 Notebook and I am now having problems... My student data files are on a flash drive, I went to put it in last night and it wouldn't respond... I tried the flash drive in the computer at my school and I was able to see my files... Tonight I came home and I tried again and yet again it said "flash drive not responding". So I was going to factory reset the computer and googled how to do it. I have windows 8 so I have tiles like an iPhone. I clicked on the settings tile and it just stalled with the logo on the screen and will not open.. I have tried many times to open settings and just keeps stalling. I have 2 presentations due in a couple of days with no other way to do them. So please if you could help, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you
Cassandra Hill


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe Acer has a Recovery Manager, which will not require going to Settings. Look, or Search, for it on the Start Screen.

Probably there is a way to get to "recovery" or "restore" upon power up; check Acer's documentation.

After you get this working again I recommend that you upgrade to 8.1.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

To reset the PC back to factory on a Acer - you can use the erecovery manager 
http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2631/related/1
http://acer.custhelp.com/app/answer...2LzEvdGltZS8xNDQxMDk0NTk0L3NpZC96UGhOc212bQ==

Just remember a factory reset will remove all programs that you have installed - it takes the machine back to the state it was in the BOX when first purchase


----------



## Walloped (Dec 30, 2014)

*The first thing you should do is update your windows so you have all the latest security installs and drivers from Microsoft.*

"I have windows 8 so I have tiles like an iPhone. I clicked on the settings tile and it just stalled with the logo on the screen and will not open.. I have tried many times to open settings and just keeps stalling."

Do you know how to use Windows properly. Are you using it properly. I'm saying that because windows 8 does not have the easiest interface for people without alot of computer knowledge. The first time I saw windows 8, I ran away screaming and pulling out my hair, as I found it so annoying.

But it Seems like you might have malware on your computer.

You will need to log in using
*Boot Into Safe Mode In Windows 8.1*
http://www.7tutorials.com/5-ways-boot-safe-mode-windows-8-windows-81

reboot your computer and keep pressing F8 until the black selection screen appears. Choose Safe mode with network connection (if you want to the ability to access the internet), from the list.

If you are able to access the internet make sure your firewall and antivirus is up and running. If you dont have make sure you download and install asap. Run a scan form your antivirus if it is running.

After that Download Malware Bytes and run it.
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/

If you format you will loose all your data on the usb drive. Move the data to somewhere else if you can

 How To Fix an Unrecognized USB Drive Error 





 How to Fix USB Device Not Recognized - USB Not Working?


----------

